# Question about my 1911



## sabindr6 (Aug 31, 2009)

Ive got a RIA 1911 that is a .38super I bought about a year ago, was at a gun show the other day and was talking to a guy who said I could change my barrel for a 9mm and would only need to change the barrel and bushing, and wouldnt need to change the magazine or anything else. Anyone able to confirm this? if not is there anything i can do? Would like to be able to take it out to the range more often.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

You should be able to change the barrel and bushing. I'm not all that sure about the mag though.


----------

